# نظرية ثفنن



## mawj.engineer (19 يوليو 2011)

_شرح بسيط عن نظرية ثفنن اتمنى ان يعجبكم_​


----------



## سامينا11 (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م/حسن ماجد (6 مارس 2012)

أولا شكرا على الموضوع 
ولكن لابد أن تفهم أخي أن هذه النظريه هي مبدأ أولي للمهندسين و لن يتمكن ولكي تطلق كلمة فني على أي شخص لابد أن يفهم هذه الأشياء 
مجهود عظيم جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------

